# 8.0-release



## gpatrick (Oct 30, 2009)

Since RC2 was just released which is about a month behind when I thought the 8.0 release was scheduled, is there a target date that 8.0 will be available?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2009)

RC3 should arrive in about two weeks, so -REL will probably take a month or so from now (my best guess).

http://www.evilcoder.org/2009/10/29/freebsd-8-0-rc2-released/


----------



## gpatrick (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you.  

I had 8.0RC1 installed but ports was missing Mk and other items so I reinstalled 7.2 and updated to RELEASE-p4.  Unfortunately I have a 10/100 USB ethernet device and it used the ue driver in 8.0 and worked flawlessly.  Under 7.2 it uses the axe driver and is flakey.  Get a timeout and it disables the device at times.  I tried to install ports in jails under 8.0RC1 but got errors that it couldn't find Mk in ports.  Mounted /usr/ports from host to jails using mount_nullfs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2009)

Ports is independent of FreeBSD version. Running `# portsnap fetch extract` first (creates a full ports tree)  and `# portsnap fetch update` (updates that ports tree) should get you everything you need, regardless of FreeBSD 7 or 8.


----------



## oliverh (Oct 30, 2009)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/8.0TODO#head-3b57d56d79b75b38f8c23556ee179978a3244914

But it's a moving target ...


----------



## gpatrick (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks again for your help.

I'll install 8.0RC2 and update the ports and when release is out update for that.  I've also noticed that networking is faster under 8.0 RC1 than 7.2.  Maybe that is due to the new routing architecture in 8.0.


----------

